# Shimano C14



## boatless42 (Aug 3, 2011)

This might be a dumb question.Where can I buy A Shimano Power Aero Albrid C14 reel and what is the weight of this reel.


----------



## damian.ma (Apr 16, 2010)

"plat.co.jp" might be from japan but don't sweat it. Japan Post is fantastic and i usually get my items within 3days.


----------



## boatless42 (Aug 3, 2011)

Many thanks looks like a great web site. Vince


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Three questions;
1; If you buy one of those reels from overseas, that they do not sell here, do you have to go back overseas to have them serviced? Or do you, A; Do it yourself, or B; Do the Shimano guys here in the states take care of you?
And 2; 
Why don't they sell some of those very cool looking reels here in the states?
Guessing demand, but from looking at that site, there looked to be more Shimanos that I have never seen available here in the states available on that site than all of the Shimanos available to the US market combined.
And 3; Those reels with the shallow, long cast spools... Are they built for serious sized fish, and serious fishing? Or are they simply an excersize in casting distance with a fixed spool reel?
Some very cool looking hardware on that site...


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Best site I have used (and I have used them all (Plat, Japan Tackle, Marunouchi Shop, ReelSeller) is sessya-no-nageturi; Albrid is 17,850¥, shipping is fast.

You need to run the site through Google Translate and use the checkout and wait for a request for funds -- you pay with Paypal and pay their seller fees.

No matter where you buy make sure you are buying Power Aero not Super Aero (Super Aero = no drag) and get the thick line type spools (#5 and #8).

Reel is 17 ounces

Like a kid at Christmas!










Spinjoy is the same reel, just not CI4 . . .



















I love the reels!


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

ReelinRod, what rod and lure are you using in these photos?


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

The rod is a CTS 11'-6" rated 1-3 oz. 

Lure is a 2-3/4 oz Gibbs Skipper, best casting wood lure made. Needless to say it catches fish too LOL!


----------



## boatless42 (Aug 3, 2011)

ReelinRod Good lookin rod did you build the rod or did RH custom build it for you. I want to build one or two this winter on a CTS blanks.My question is how do you like the CTS rod and what kind of distance do you get with 11'-6" I,m not sure what blanks to buy and they are not cheap. Do you have any other CTS rods.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

boatless42 said:


> ReelinRod Good lookin rod did you build the rod or did RH custom build it for you. I want to build one or two this winter on a CTS blanks.My question is how do you like the CTS rod and what kind of distance do you get with 11'-6" I,m not sure what blanks to buy and they are not cheap. Do you have any other CTS rods.


Rich from RH built it. It is set-up for spinning with Fuji K guides and it performs great and it is my favorite for smaller metals like Ava's and plugs especially surface stuff like pencil poppers. The S8's are a zoned action rod, fast tip, moderate midsection and a stiff butt. It does demand a more refined casting motion to get everything out of it. A lot of guys don't like a faster rod for pencils but I do; to me it is just a finger shake instead of violently shaking the whole rod.

I also have a S8 13'-6" 5-8oz and a Parabolic 12' that's rated for 2-4oz. The slower rod is easier to load and more forgiving and is what you need when you don't have the luxury of a refined cast like when you are perched on a rock.

With the 11'-6" and 30lb Whiplash on the Albrid it sends he Skipper past 125 yards but that is an exceptionally good casting lure. With an Ava 27 it is good for a bit farther.


----------



## boatless42 (Aug 3, 2011)

ReelinRod Thanks for the info I really appreciate it. You answered a lot of my questions I had. I,ll put in a order to Rich he said he would sell me the blanks. It will give me something to do instead of shoveling snow. Keeps this old retired guy busy. Thanks again


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks ReelinRod - looks like an awesome setup. I have the Albrid and was looking at that rod.


----------



## dcheng01 (Dec 1, 2010)

I like the Power Aero Abrid better than the Spin Joy XT. Albrid feels lighter to crank.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

reelin rod...been lookin for a reel for quite a while for an all star 1267 ive got..10'6"..2-3 ounce rod...had thought the stradic 5k was gonna be my only option i could deal with...was the only reel i could find that i liked anyway...lookin for well under 20 ounces..hold plenty line, say atleast 300/30 braid...decent drag,strong etc...that albrid looks like it may fit the bill and give a little distance to boot.....i see the pic with the old 5k stradic uve got on the other site, but im not too good at judging size, even with a pic.. .is the albrid considerably smaller(in size not weight) than the american emcast and other big "long distance" spinners?dont want anything near that bulky, even if its only 16/17 oz...if diawa would only make an ss3600 id be in heaven...2600 is a bit small for what im looking for

the whole distance spinning reel thing is confusing to me, especially when i cant touch one before i buy....


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

chris storrs said:


> is the albrid considerably smaller(in size not weight) than the american emcast and other big "long distance" spinners?dont want anything near that bulky, even if its only 16/17 oz...


It is much smaller than the older Emcasts.

Here is a pic with a Spin Joy in the middle (identical to the Albrid, just not CI4).

Top reel is a Penn Slammer 560, at 3 o'clock is a Daiwa Tournament Whisker SS3000, 6 o'clock is an old body Emcast X (Z 4500 spool) and at 9 o'clock is a Daiwa Tournament Whisker SS2600.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

pic is very helpful...thank you, reel seems like itd be a good match...ss3000? guessing theyre no longer in production? didnt know suck a thing existed...knew of the much larger ones, but thought it jumped from 2600 to huge...


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

chris storrs said:


> pic is very helpful...thank you, reel seems like itd be a good match...ss3000? guessing theyre no longer in production? didnt know suck a thing existed...knew of the much larger ones, but thought it jumped from 2600 to huge...


It is a reel that came out in the mid-eighties. Mine is 27 years old and still in service. It was never available here in the States and it has cult status in Europe. Near 30 year old reels sell for half again what they sold for back then on eBayUK. The spool profile is copied in modern reels, most recently in the Sea Line Bite and Run, the Windcast series and our "new" Emblem.










The reel is old technology, no instant anti-reverse, kinda clunky and wobbly even brand new but they are prized reels for their casting performance and fish fighting ability.

The big brother is the SS9000 with a 45mm spool. 










They are both available from UK tackle shops under a different name and cosmetics. The SS3000 is the Tournament S-5000T (deeper spool) and the SS9000 is now sold as the Tournament S-6000T (shallower spool). The 6000 is getting a bit scarce though . . . The 5000 sells for around 200£ ($310) and the 6000 for around 225£ ($350).

Just did a Google search on "Tournament S-6000T" and on the image page in the first 3 rows of pictures, 7 are mine LOL.


----------



## wader-dad (Mar 1, 2012)

Reelin Rod- I took your advice and tried to see about buying the Albrid on sessya-no-nageturi. I got the first few pages translated and I did get the reel into the checkout basket but then no more translation no matter what I did all Japanese. So there must be something I am doing wrong.

But anyway to back track. The reason I am looking for a long cast reel is that I live in CT and have never needed distance- as I fish CT, RI, Block Island, the Vineyard. But this fall I went with some guys to Island Beach State Park and distance was an issue. Also there is a rip on Chappy that I could use distance. So I had a Century FMJ rod built this winter and when I test cast it with my ZB 25- I saw my mono backing showing. So now I am in the market for a long cast reel and thought the Albrid c14 was good. I hear a rumor that they could be sold in the US in June. I am still a little worried about buying a reel I can't get serviced in the US as I am not too handy. I thought maybe just get a new Diawa Emblem Pro as I can get it serviced but I hear there is kind of alot of plastic in it. So I suppose I am undecided on whether to see if the Albrid is going to be sold here or buy some less money reel to tide me over- and am looking for some advice.


----------

